# لماذا الرب سيرميني في حفرة النار في نهاية المطاف ؟



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

*سلام
سؤالي اطرحه كثيرا على المؤمنين بالالهة عسى ان اجد اجابة كافية من عندهم
في المسيحية حسب كتاب الانجيل ان آمنت بيسوع المسيح رب و مخلص و فادي لي فانني ساخلص و سارث الحياة الابدية
وان لم افعل فسيلقى بي في حفرة النار و الكبريت مع الشياطين و السؤال هو 
ماذنبي كي اعيش ابديتي في الجحيم هل فقط لانني لم اؤمن علما اني لم اكن شريرا في حياتي بل كنت جد طيب مع كل البشر 

 *** حرر بواسطة My Rock بسبب الصيغة الغير لائقة تجاه الله ***
تحياتي *


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2010)

من قال لك انك تسرمى في حفرة النار انك كُنتَ باراً و صالحاً؟


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

اووه حررت تعليقي انا آسف ان كنت قد تعديت الحدود عموما انا اعتذر


> من قال لك انك تسرمى في حفرة النار انك كُنتَ باراً و صالحاً؟


*سارمى في حفرة النار لاني لم اؤمن بيسوع المسيح رب و فادي و مخلص لي يشفع لي خطاياي التي ورتثها رغما عني من اجداد اجدادي *
*"اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لا يؤمن يدن" (مر16 : 15،16).*
*. 30 ثم اخرجهما وقال يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي ان افعل لكي اخلص. 31 فقالا آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت واهل بيتك*

*طبعا الايتين واضحتين دون الحاجة لاضافة المزيد فالاية في كتاب مرقس تقول بوضوح ان الخالصين هو المؤمنين المعتمدين باسم الثالوث و من لا يؤمن يدن* :smi411:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2010)

اهلا بك في منتدانا يا اخونا العزيز

ولكن عايز تقنعني انك هتعيش في صلاح وحياة كويسة طول ايام حياتك

تبقي دي اكبر كذبة ممكن اي انسان يصدقها

الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله ليس بارا ولا واحد

هل تسيطر علي فكرك فلا يخطئ ؟

هل تقمع شهوات جسدك كلها ؟

هل لا تسئ الفهم وتخطئ في رد الفعل المناسب لفهمك ؟

هل لا تشتم لا تستعمل العنف لا تسب ؟

لو انت مبتعملش اي حاجة غلط من دول

اطمئن مش هتروح الجحيم لو موت

اما خلاف ذلك وان كانت لديك بعض الاخطاء

وبعد عمر طويل انتقلت فلن ينفع الندم او التحسر علي مضي

لذلك فكر كويس افضل وياريت توضحلنا انتي خلفيتك قبل الالحاد كانت ايه ؟

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

*اهلا عزيزي القبطي تقول*


> اهلا بك في منتدانا يا اخونا العزيز
> ولكن عايز تقنعني انك هتعيش في صلاح وحياة كويسة طول ايام حياتك
> تبقي دي اكبر كذبة ممكن اي انسان يصدقها
> الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله ليس بارا ولا واحد


*شكرا على الترحيب عزيزي *
*نعم انا اعيش حياة كويسة طول ايام حياتي و ساقول لك كيف*
*اعيش حياتي براحة تامة لا اخاف لا من رب ولا من جحيم و لا من شياطين لان كلها بالبنسبة لي غير موجودة " مع احترامي لما تؤمنون به طبعا " *
*و مفهوم الفساد يمكن بيختلف عندك من ماهو بالنسبة ليا* 


> هل تسيطر علي فكرك فلا يخطئ ؟
> هل تقمع شهوات جسدك كلها ؟


*لا انا لا اسيطر على فكري لو كنت اسيطر عليه لما كنت اليوم ملحد و اعتز بالحادي *
*ثم لم تريد مني ان اقمع شهوات جسدي ؟؟؟*
*هذا جسدي و انا حر فيه ان زنيت به او لا فانا حر ومسؤول عن تصرفاتي ثم شيء آخر لم سيغضب الرب ان قمت بممارسة الجنس مع فتاة و هي راضية ايضا اين العيب في ذلك مادمت لا اغتصب الاطفال و لا اهدم العلاقات الاسرية و الاجتماعية و لا امارس الجنس مع متزوجات او مرتبطات ؟؟؟*
اظن ان كل مسيحي طرا في باله هذا التساؤل


> هل لا تسئ الفهم وتخطئ في رد الفعل المناسب لفهمك ؟


*لا طبعا فكل انسان يخطئ و يتعمل من اخطاءه و لن اكذب عليك اني ككل البشر اخطئ كثيرا لكن العبرة هو ان يستفيد الانسان من اخطاءه و يصلحها و ليس الاستمرار فيها* 


> هل لا تشتم لا تستعمل العنف لا تسب ؟


*احاول طبعا الا استعمل العنف لاني اكره العنف بشدة و لا احبه اطلاقا ثم ان العنف يا عزيزي و اسمحلي على كلامي هو الموجود في كتب الانبياء للعهد القديم و قد استعمل بعض تلامذة يسوع العنف للدفاع عنه و لكن عموما هذا ليس موضوعنا*
*بخصوص السب و الشتم احاول الا اشتم الناس لانه يتعبر عنفا ايضا لكني لا اخفيك سرا انني اشتم بعض الناس في نفسي* :smil16:


> لو انت مبتعملش اي حاجة غلط من دول
> اطمئن مش هتروح الجحيم لو موت


*لا لن اطئمن مادام يسوع المسيح قال لنفسه ان من امن و اعتمد يخلص و من لا يؤمن يدان* :smi411:


> اما خلاف ذلك وان كانت لديك بعض الاخطاء
> وبعد عمر طويل انتقلت فلن ينفع الندم او التحسر علي مضي


*هذا هو صلب الموضوع *
*لم يطرحني الرب في النار الابدية و انا لست بالشرير فقط لاني غير مؤمن به رب مخلص فادي لي على آثامي ؟؟*


> لذلك فكر كويس افضل وياريت توضحلنا انتي خلفيتك قبل الالحاد كانت ايه ؟


*كانت مسلمة  و لم اؤمن بالاسلام فرميته في اقرب سلة مهملات :t30:*
*قلت اشوف المسيحية بتقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ لقيت فيها حاجات حلوة و حاجات مش حلوة *
*والحاجات اللي مش حلوة هي سؤالنا اليوم مثلا *
*لماذا سيرميني يسوع المسيح في جهنم فقط لاني غير مؤمن به ؟؟؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 أبريل 2010)

> *لماذا سيرميني يسوع المسيح في جهنم فقط لاني غير مؤمن به ؟؟؟*


لانك تحمل خطايا ( عصيان لله ) دون غفران لهذة الخطايا .

فغفران خطاياك غير متاح الا بدم المسيح .
من لا يعترف بالمسيح فهو مازال يحمل خطاياه وجزاءه الموت الابدى ..  كما قال الله لادم وحذره قبل الوقوع فى الخطية.


----------



## antonius (16 أبريل 2010)

بداية يا صديقي الملحد ....انت ملحد....ممكن تُعرّف لي "ايمان" اولاً قبل ان نتكلم؟ 
هو الملحد يعلم معنى المحبة؟ ام المحبة عندك غير موجودة لانها ليست مادة...جاوب يا عزيزي...حتى اعرف كيف اجيبك...


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> لانك تحمل خطايا ( عصيان لله ) دون غفران لهذة الخطايا .
> 
> فغفران خطاياك غير متاح الا بدم المسيح .
> من لا يعترف بالمسيح فهو مازال يحمل خطاياه وجزاءه الموت الابدى ..  كما قال الله لادم وحذره قبل الوقوع فى الخطية.



*اي خطايا يا عزيزي التي احملها ؟؟؟ و ما ذنبي انا ان اخطا في السابق اناس لا اعرفهم " مع العلم ان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية اليوم تعترف بالحقيقة العلمية الداروينية ان الانسان اصله غوريلا " 30:
انا لا احمل اي خطايا بالله عليكم ما هذا المنطق ؟؟ و لا احتاج اي كفارة سواء بالدم و بغير الدم

ولكن السؤال مازال قائما يا ابن الملك 
لماذا سيرميني المسيح في جهنم لانني لارفضت الايمان به 
فاين الديموقراطية و المحبة اللا متناهية عند الرب الذي يرمي صنعة يداه في جهنم الابدية فقط لانه لم يؤمن به ؟؟؟ 
علما بانني لا اؤمن باي حياة اخرى بعد الموت *


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

antonius قال:


> بداية يا صديقي الملحد ....انت ملحد....ممكن تُعرّف لي "ايمان" اولاً قبل ان نتكلم؟
> هو الملحد يعلم معنى المحبة؟ ام المحبة عندك غير موجودة لانها ليست مادة...جاوب يا عزيزي...حتى اعرف كيف اجيبك...



*هاي طوني 
الايمان بالنسبة لي هو تصديق الهلاوس و تصديق ما لا دليل له 
مثلا بعض محبي مارلين مونرو يقولون انهم يرون طيفها يتمشى في لوس انجلوس و هي حية ترزق و هو يؤمنون بشدة بهذه الاقوال و بما انه لا اثباتات علمية عليها فهي بالنسبة لي مبنية على هلاوس و خرافات 
اما مسيحيا فاسقتبس من الانجيل *

[Q-BIBLE]و اما الايمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى و الايقان بامور لا ترى[/Q-BIBLE]
*اذن حسب الرسول بولس فالايمان هو الثقة بما يرجى اي الثقة بما يتمناه المرء 
مثلا لو كنت ترجى و تحب و تعشق الكائنات الفضائية فسوف تؤمن بشدة على وجودها رغم لا اثباتات علمية على وجودها لحد الآن
ثم قال الايمان هو الايقان بامور لا ترى 
يعني ان تصدق شيء لم تره ولم تسمعه
صدق فقط و ان لم تصدق التصديق الاعمى مصيرك بحيرة الكبريت *

[Q-BIBLE] قال له يسوع لانك رايتني يا توما امنت طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا[/Q-BIBLE]
*كلام يسوع لا يختلف عن كلام بولس
فيسوع يقول لتوماس انت رايت فآمنت لكن التطويب و البر هو للذين لم يروا 
فلم يطوبهم و ماذا فعلوا كي يستحقوا التطويب ؟؟؟
لا شيء طبعا فقط صدقوا اشياء لم يروها حسب تعبير المسيح 
فلماذا سيخلص المؤمن الذي يؤمن ايمان اعمى بالرب و سيرمى المتشكك العقلاني في الجحيم :t9: و ما افضلية المؤمن على الملحد ؟؟؟*



> هو الملحد يعلم معنى المحبة؟ ام المحبة عندك غير موجودة لانها ليست مادة...جاوب يا عزيزي...حتى اعرف كيف اجيبك...


*تعريف الاشياء يختلف من ملحد الى اخر لانه لا توجد عقيدة الحادية توحد افكارنا و الالحاد يناقش مسالة وجود الاله من عدمه
طبعا اعلم معنى المحبة و انا محب للناس و البشرية و بالعكس الملحد هو اشد المحبين للبشرية لانه يعلم انه سيعيش حياة واحدة و سيحاول ان يتمتع فيها قدر المستطاع هو و باقي الناس *


----------



## youhnna (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *سلام
> سؤالي اطرحه كثيرا على المؤمنين بالالهة عسى ان اجد اجابة كافية من عندهم
> في المسيحية حسب كتاب الانجيل ان آمنت بيسوع المسيح رب و مخلص و فادي لي فانني ساخلص و سارث الحياة الابدية
> وان لم افعل فسيلقى بي في حفرة النار و الكبريت مع الشياطين و السؤال هو
> ...



*من السهل جدا الاخ ملحد المغالطة
ومن السهل جداااا المجادلة وخاصة فى الامور الغير مرئية
ويقول السيد المسيح ماارحب واوسع الطريق المؤدى الى الهلاك
وهذا الطريق يسير فيه كل من يريد ان يسلك حسب اهوائة وشهوات نفسة الرديئة

انت لاتؤمن بوجود الله
ولكى تؤمن لاتحتاج الى فكر او اقناع بل يلزمك ان يكلمك الله نفسه 
ساقول لك شىء السيد المسيح الذى صنع معجزات لاتعد ولاتحصى بقوة لاهوتة اثبات على وجود الله وايضا عمل الله فيك الذى اعطاك الحياة والعقل والمعرفة والضمير الذى يوبخك عندما تفعل شرااا

لماذا يعاقب الله الخاطئين ومن لايتوب يلقى فى النار؟
هل اذا صنعت شراااااا باخيك لايعاقبك ابك لانه من الديمقراطية ان تفعل ماتشاء
هل اذ قتلت الناس لاتعاقب من الحكومة وتفقدك حياتك لان من الديمقراطية ان تفعل ماتشاء

لقد خلق الله الانسان للخير واعطاه الوصية كل من يفعل الشر ويموت فيه له النار الابدية
ام من الحكمة ان تحاكم خالقك لماذا هذه الوصية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تستطيع ان تحاكم اباك وامك لماذا انجبوك ذكر وليس انثى او العكس؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

*


مـلـحـد قال:



 اين العيب في ذلك مادمت لا اغتصب الاطفال و لا اهدم العلاقات الاسرية و الاجتماعية و لا امارس الجنس مع متزوجات او مرتبطات ؟؟؟


احاول طبعا الا استعمل العنف لاني اكره العنف بشدة و لا احبه اطلاقا 

بخصوص السب و الشتم احاول الا اشتم الناس لانه يتعبر عنفا ايضا لكني لا اخفيك سرا انني اشتم بعض الناس في نفسي :smil16:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سأقوم بمحاورتك فى النقاط المذكورة بعاليه, لكن هناك نقطة ينبغى أن تلتزم بها وهى
لا يمكنك أن تأخذ جملة من الكتاب المقدس وتبني عليها حكما, بل ينبغى أن تناقش كل الموضوع الذى أخذت منه تلك الجملة, وذلك حتى يكون الأمر به صدق فى النقاش

نأتى للنقاط التى ذكرتها بعاليه

1- تذكر أن لا يوجد عيب فى ممارسة الجنس طالما أن الفتاه تقبل مثل هذا الأمر وأنه الجنس الذى تهرب منه هو الجنس مع الأطفال ومع المتزوجين
أولا بالنسبة للجزئية الأولى هل قبولك للجنس طالما هناك موافقة من الفتاه سيكون محل قبول إن مارست أختك أو أبنتك الجنس مع الأخرين أيضا ؟ راجع الأمر دالخلك بأمانة قبل أن تجيب
ثانيا: ما سبب رفضك لأقامة علاقة جنسية مع الأطفال والمرتبطين, هل هذا أمر مزاجى عندك أم أخلاقى ؟

2- تذكر أنك تكره العنف, فهل هذا ناتج عن ضعف بنيتك الجسدية أم لأن هذا أمر غير أخلاقى بالنسبة لك

3- النقطة الثالثة تذكر أنك تحاول عدم سب الأخرين وإن كنت تفعل هذا الأمر داخليا, هنا أريد أن أسألك: لماذا تفعل فى الخفاء ما ترفض أن تفعله علانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *
> 
> مع العلم ان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية اليوم تعترف بالحقيقة العلمية الداروينية ان الانسان اصله غوريلا " 30:
> *



*عزيزى كى يكون حوارك ذو قيمة لا تشتت الحوار, فالموضوع الذى تناقشة ليس له علاقة بما ذكرته بعاليه, ولا تضع أى أقاويل دون أن تضع البرهان على صدقها, ولا لزوم للأشكال التى يضعها صغار القوم فى موضوع لا يصلح إلا للكبار منهم *


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*الأخ ملحد .....*
*أحب أن أضيف شئ لك*​ 
*لا نحن ولا غيرنا نستطيع أن نقرر أو حتي نجزم علي من سيلقي بالنار ومن بالعكس*
*فنحن بشر ....... وحتي هذا وإن كان أمام الثوابت الكتابيه علي من سيؤمن ومن لن يؤمن*
*كون أن أخرون سيكونون أولون وأولون سيكونون أخرون ......فكون من سيقرر هو الله وحده .*​ 
*الله ..... الذي أنت ملحد به وتحاول نفي وجوده ..... *
*ولكن لماذا ؟*
*أقول لك لماذا ....*

*كونه يحبك وأنت لا تبالي *
*كونه يريدك وانت ترفض هذا *
*كونه مازال يعطيك الوقت كي تري نوره *
*وأنت تعشق الظلام كون أعمالك شريره *​ 
*والأن السؤال الموجه لك .....*
*لماذا تحاول نفي وجود الله ؟*
*أتعرف أن أكبر أثبات لوجود الله ..... هو محاوله نفي وجوده*
*لأنه لماذا يحاول البعض نفي وجود الله وهو غير كوجود *

*لماذا تحاول أن تنفي وجود جزيره أطلانطس مثلاً وهي غير موجوده أصلاً*
*لماذا نحاول نفي وجود مارش إله الحرب وهو أسطوره ؟*​ 
*والي هنا ......*
*هذا القسم للأسئله والأجوبه المسيحية وليس للأسئله الإلحاديه*
*وكونك ملحد لا يعطينا المجال أن نتناقش في أفكارك ومعتقداتك *
*إن كان لديك أي سؤال عن المسيحية فلتتفضل ونحن سنكون سعدين بالأجابه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

> من السهل جدا الاخ ملحد المغالطة


اعتذر ان غلطت معكم :smi411:


> ومن السهل جداااا المجادلة وخاصة فى الامور الغير مرئية


*شفت ها انت تقولها و تعترف يا يوحنا انها امور غير مرئية و غير مادية بل غيبية يصدقها الانسان بلا دليل *


> انت لاتؤمن بوجود الله
> ولكى تؤمن لاتحتاج الى فكر او اقناع بل يلزمك ان يكلمك الله نفسه
> ساقول لك شىء السيد المسيح الذى صنع معجزات لاتعد ولاتحصى بقوة لاهوتة اثبات على وجود الله وايضا عمل الله فيك الذى اعطاك الحياة والعقل والمعرفة والضمير الذى يوبخك عندما تفعل شرااا


*نعم يكلمني او اراه بان عيني او ليراه كل الناس مباشرة او لينزل الينا في الارض مرة في السنة مثلا 
حتى يراه الجميع بدل الايمان بالغيب كما قال لتوما 
ثم لا وجود على وجوده و لا وجود انه يوجد اله هو الخالق 
و الضمير الذي يوبخني ان قمت بالشر ليس دليلا ايضا على وجوده
فمثلا حين كنت مؤمنا بالفطرة كما انتم طبعا كان ضميري يؤنبني حين افكر في الجنس
ولكن الان و حتى بعد ممارسته لا شيء يرهقني بالعكس اجد فرحة كبيرة انني اقوم بما احب و انا حر في حياتي *


> لماذا يعاقب الله الخاطئين ومن لايتوب يلقى فى النار؟
> هل اذا صنعت شراااااا باخيك لايعاقبك ابك لانه من الديمقراطية ان تفعل ماتشاء
> هل اذ قتلت الناس لاتعاقب من الحكومة وتفقدك حياتك لان من الديمقراطية ان تفعل ماتشاء


*ولكني لم افعل شرا باخي و لم اقتل اي شخص حتى يعاقبني ابي و الحكومة 
و الحرية ليست ان تفعل كل شيء تريد بل ان تفعل كل ما تريد في حدود ان لا تتعدى على اي انسان اخر فان صنعت شرا باخي و ان قتلته فاانا اتعدى حدود حريتي و حينها اصبح مجرم و استحق العقاب 
ولكن الرب كما قال سيرميني في النار ليس لاني قاتل او شرير بل فقط لاني غير مؤمن *
[Q-BIBLE]"*اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لا يؤمن يدن" (مر16 : 15،16).*[/Q-BIBLE]
*من لا يؤمن يدن في الدينونة *:smi411:


> لقد خلق الله الانسان للخير واعطاه الوصية كل من يفعل الشر ويموت فيه له النار الابدية
> ام من الحكمة ان تحاكم خالقك لماذا هذه الوصية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل تستطيع ان تحاكم اباك وامك لماذا انجبوك ذكر وليس انثى او العكس؟؟؟؟؟؟


*لا لان ابي و امي لا يطالبون مني ان اؤمن بشيء وهمي و غير مثبت ماديا و ان لم افعل سيقتلونني 
عكس الرب الذي يطلب مني ان اؤمن بالوهم و ان لك افعل موتا اموت *


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

> 1- تذكر أن لا يوجد عيب فى ممارسة الجنس طالما أن الفتاه تقبل مثل هذا الأمر وأنه الجنس الذى تهرب منه هو الجنس مع الأطفال ومع المتزوجين
> أولا بالنسبة للجزئية الأولى هل قبولك للجنس طالما هناك موافقة من الفتاه سيكون محل قبول إن مارست أختك أو أبنتك الجنس مع الأخرين أيضا ؟ راجع الأمر دالخلك بأمانة قبل أن تجيب


*صدقني حين كنت مؤمن كنت افكر بنفس هذا التفكير 
اليوم صدقا صدقا صدقا ان مارست اختي الجنس او امي او احد اقربائي فهم احرار و ساكون سعيدا لانهم سعداء 
ما دمت انا اقبل ان امارس الجنس مع الفتيات فيجب ان اقبل ان تمارس اختي الجنس مع الشباب ايضا 
وحين ساتزوج و انجب بنتا ساقول لها انها حرة و لتجرب كل شيء تحبه طبعا ستكون وقتها فتاة ناضجة و ليست طفلة و ستكون حذرة في حياتها و تصرفاتها *


> ثانيا: ما سبب رفضك لأقامة علاقة جنسية مع الأطفال والمرتبطين, هل هذا أمر مزاجى عندك أم أخلاقى ؟


امر اخلاقي طبعا و ليس مزاجي 
كيف تريد مني امارس الجن مع الاطفال ؟؟؟؟؟ :smil8:
*ممارسة الجنس مع الاطفال تعتبر من افظع الجرائم ولها اثار وخيمة جدا على مستقبل الطفل ثم من يغتصب الاطفال ما هو اللا مريض يحب ان يعالج و انا لست كذلك
مع المرتبطين ايضا لا لانه اخلاقيا لا يصح ان يهدم الشخص العلاقات الاسرية و الانسانية بين البشر* 


> 2- تذكر أنك تكره العنف, فهل هذا ناتج عن ضعف بنيتك الجسدية أم لأن هذا أمر غير أخلاقى بالنسبة لك


*اكره العنف لاني لا احب ان ارى النساء و الاطفال معنفين 
و اعتقد ان البشر يمكنهم التواصل بطريقة حضارية و انسانية 
وطبعا لن اقف مكتوف اليدين ان تهجم علي احدهم بل سادافع عن نفسي 
ومن لطمني على خدي الايمن سامنعه و سالكمه على خده هو الاخر او على الاقل لن اناوله خدي الايسر *


> - النقطة الثالثة تذكر أنك تحاول عدم سب الأخرين وإن كنت تفعل هذا الأمر داخليا, هنا أريد أن أسألك: لماذا تفعل فى الخفاء ما ترفض أن تفعله علانية


*ههههههه لا اقوم بهذا دائما لا طبعا فقط في بعض الحالات حين اكون معصب اسب من اغضبوني و اسب نفسي في بعض الحالات و اسب الوضعية التي انا فيها 
لكني اشتم ايضا في بعض المرات من يشتمني او يتكلم معي بنبرة عالية لكن يكون هو السباق و ليس انا *


----------



## youhnna (16 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن سؤال محرج اخ ملحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل انت واثق ان اباك الذى تنسب له هو اباك الحقيقى فعلا؟
ام انك تعرف هذا فقط مع الاسف لفكرة السؤال ولكن وراءها فكرة تتوقف على اجابتك​*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

> والأن السؤال الموجه لك .....
> لماذا تحاول نفي وجود الله ؟
> أتعرف أن أكبر أثبات لوجود الله ..... هو محاوله نفي وجوده
> لأنه لماذا يحاول البعض نفي وجود الله وهو غير كوجود
> ...


*انه فعلا غير موجود 
على الاقل غير موجود في عقلي و حياتي و عالمي و انا افترض وجوده و اناقشك كؤمنين به 
انا افترض معكم وجوده و اسالكم عن ايمانكم و معتقداتكم لكني داخليا متيقين بعدم وجوده *


> والي هنا ......
> *هذا القسم للأسئله والأجوبه المسيحية وليس للأسئله الإلحاديه
> وكونك ملحد لا يعطينا المجال أن نتناقش في أفكارك ومعتقداتك *
> إن كان لديك أي سؤال عن المسيحية فلتتفضل ونحن سنكون سعدين بالأجاب


*عندي اسئلة كثيرة مسيحيا و لا تتعلق بالغيبيات و الايمان بما هو غير مرئي و ساطرحها لاحقا *


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *ممكن سؤال محرج اخ ملحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل انت واثق ان اباك الذى تنسب له هو اباك الحقيقى فعلا؟
> ام انك تعرف هذا فقط مع الاسف لفكرة السؤال ولكن وراءها فكرة تتوقف على اجابتك​*



*لا اسال ما تريد عزيزي لا شيء محرج بالنسبة لي :smil16:
انا اعرف اني ابن ابي الذي انسب اليه لوجود الشبه بينه و بيني و هذا دليل واضح
ثم ان عينية الدي ان اي لي و له كافية بالغرض لثبت انه ابي او غير ابي البيولوجي 
يعني توجد ادلة مادية محسوسة كفيلة بتبيان انه ابي او غير ابي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *
> كيف تريد مني امارس الجن مع الاطفال ؟؟؟؟؟ :smil8:
> 
> ممارسة الجنس مع الاطفال تعتبر من افظع الجرائم ولها اثار وخيمة جدا على مستقبل الطفل ثم من يغتصب الاطفال ما هو اللا مريض يحب ان يعالج و انا لست كذلك
> ...


*

حسنا, ضميرك وضع لك حدود لما تبيحه ولما لم تبيحه

أليس كذلك ؟ *


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

*بالتاكيد *


----------



## youhnna (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *لا اسال ما تريد عزيزي لا شيء محرج بالنسبة لي :smil16:
> انا اعرف اني ابن ابي الذي انسب اليه لوجود الشبه بينه و بيني و هذا دليل واضح
> ثم ان عينية الدي ان اي لي و له كافية بالغرض لثبت انه ابي او غير ابي البيولوجي
> يعني توجد ادلة مادية محسوسة كفيلة بتبيان انه ابي او غير ابي *



*الشبه ليس بدليل على الاطلاق
فزى مابيقولوا يخلق من الشبه 40
ولكن قناعتك الفكرية هل تقبل ان يكون ابيك المنسوب انت اليه غير ابيك البيولوجى؟
هل لوعندك اخ او اخت ليس بينهم وبين ابيهم تشابه تشك انت فى ابوته لهم؟*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *الشبه ليس بدليل على الاطلاق
> فزى مابيقولوا يخلق من الشبه 40
> ولكن قناعتك الفكرية هل تقبل ان يكون ابيك المنسوب انت اليه غير ابيك البيولوجى؟
> هل لوعندك اخ او اخت ليس بينهم وبين ابيهم تشابه تشك انت فى ابوته لهم؟*



*طيب الشبه ليس دليل ولكني قلت لك ان تحليل و مقارنة لجيناتي و جيناته ستبين ان كان ابي البيولوجي او لا 
و قناعتني الفكرية تقبل اي شيء سواء اكان هو ابي البيولوجي او لا ساتقبل الحقيقة كما كانت 
و هل ان كان لي اخوة لا يشبهونيي فساشك طبعا لاني متشكك و كما قلت لك تحليل للدي ان اي كفيل بقول الحقيقة المطلقة في هذا الخصوص 

لكن ما علاقة هذا بسؤالي المطروح لم يرميني الرب في النار لاني لم اؤمن به رب و مخلص لي  ؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *بالتاكيد *



*كيف أكتسبت ذلك الضمير الذى وضع محاذير لبعض سلوكياتك*


----------



## youhnna (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *طيب الشبه ليس دليل ولكني قلت لك ان تحليل و مقارنة لجيناتي و جيناته ستبين ان كان ابي البيولوجي او لا
> و قناعتني الفكرية تقبل اي شيء سواء اكان هو ابي البيولوجي او لا ساتقبل الحقيقة كما كانت
> و هل ان كان لي اخوة لا يشبهونيي فساشك طبعا لاني متشكك و كما قلت لك تحليل للدي ان اي كفيل بقول الحقيقة المطلقة في هذا الخصوص
> 
> لكن ما علاقة هذا بسؤالي المطروح لم يرميني الرب في النار لاني لم اؤمن به رب و مخلص لي  ؟ *



*هيرميك فى النار لان هو صاحب السلطان ان يلقى فى النار كل الناكرين لوجود الله
اذ من الطبيعى جدا ان تكون النار مكان من لايؤمن بخالقه
لماذا لاتسطيع ان تحاسب رئيش دولتك على قوانين تظن انها ظالمة هل تجرؤ؟
فكيف تحاسب الله الذى اعطاك الوصية وانت خالفتها
له كل الحق ان يتصرف فى خليقته كيفما شاء
ونصيحة لك حاول ان تكلمة بتواضع قلب لعل تنال رحمة وتفوق من كبرياؤك المزيف*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كيف أكتسبت ذلك الضمير الذى وضع محاذير لبعض سلوكياتك*



*اكتبسبه بعقلي طبعا
لانني حفيد الحيوانات لكني متطور و لي عقل يفكر اكثر من عقل اجدادي القردة 
و هذا العقل الذي املكه يقول لي اني احب كل الناس و لا احب ان ارى الناس يتالمون و يتعذبون لهذا انا لا اسرقهم 
ولكن يا عزيزي انت ايضا اسالك نفس السؤال حضرتك 
ماعلاقة هذا السؤال بمنطق الرب الذي سيدخلني للملكوت الابدي فقط ان آمنت و اعتمدت بمياه الكاهن المقدسة
وسيطرحني ان لم اؤمن ؟*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *هيرميك فى النار لان هو صاحب السلطان ان يلقى فى النار كل الناكرين لوجود الله
> اذ من الطبيعى جدا ان تكون النار مكان من لايؤمن بخالقه
> *



*من الطبيعي ان تكون النار مكان الاشرار و القتلة مثلا و لكن ليس من الطبيعي ان تكون مكان المشتككين و الملحدين 
فاين الطبيعي في ان يرميني في الجحيم لاني غير مؤمن على اساس غيبي و اني اطالب بادلة واضحة مثل دليل توما على سبيل المثال *


> لماذا لاتسطيع ان تحاسب رئيش دولتك على قوانين تظن انها ظالمة هل تجرؤ؟


*انت تعرف ان في الدول الاروبية الملحدة يستطيع المواطنين محاكمة رؤساهم و قادتهم لانها دول ديموقراطية فيها يحترم المرء و تحترم حريته 
لكن هل استطيع ان احاسب الرب او على الاقل ان الومه ؟؟؟ *


> فكيف تحاسب الله الذى اعطاك الوصية وانت خالفتها


*اين هي هذه الوصية ؟؟؟
طول حياتي لم اتلق اي وصية من الاله و لا اعرف عن اي وصية تتكلم هل الوصايا العشر ام وصية اخرى *


> له كل الحق ان يتصرف فى خليقته كيفما شاء


*سالني الاخ صوت صارخ على ما اظن عن مفهوم الحرية بالنسبة لي 
قلت له ان الحرية تنتهي عندما تتعدى على اي شخص آخر 
طبعا حسب اقوالكم فالرب هو حر في نفسه و لكن هل حريته تشمل حتى البشر الذي سيعذبهم ان لم يؤمنوا به ؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *اكتبسبه بعقلي طبعا
> لانني حفيد الحيوانات لكني متطور و لي عقل يفكر اكثر من عقل اجدادي القردة
> و هذا العقل الذي املكه يقول لي اني احب كل الناس و لا احب ان ارى الناس يتالمون و يتعذبون لهذا انا لا اسرقهم
> ولكن يا عزيزي انت ايضا اسالك نفس السؤال حضرتك
> ...



*عزيزى الحيوانات ليس عندها ضمير, فالحيوان مثلا ممكن أن يمارس الجنس مع أمه ..... لكن هذا محظور "ضميريا" عند البشر

ما هو الضمير هذا ؟؟؟؟

أما عن سؤالك فقد أجبته لكنك لم تنتبه
لا يمكنك أن تأخذ جملة من الكتاب المقدس وتبنى عليها حوار أو تساؤل, ضع النص بكامله حتى يكون الحوار ممكن ......................... هل فهمت ما أريد قوله ؟*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عزيزى الحيوانات ليس عندها ضمير, فالحيوان مثلا ممكن أن يمارس الجنس مع أمه ..... لكن هذا محظور "ضميريا" عند البشر
> ما هو الضمير هذا ؟؟؟؟
> أما عن سؤالك فقد أجبته لكنك لم تنتبه
> لا يمكنك أن تأخذ جملة من الكتاب المقدس وتبنى عليها حوار أو تساؤل, ضع النص بكامله حتى يكون الحوار ممكن ......................... هل فهمت ما أريد قوله ؟*



*نعم ويوجد ايضا بعض البشر الذين يمارسون الجنس مع اقربائهم ايضا و يلس الحيوانات فقط 
المسالة ليست للتعميم و اضرب لك مثل ابن داوود النبي الذي اغتصب اخته 

اما بخصوص الاية في كتاب مرقس 
فبما انك تعرف النص باكلمه اتمنى منك ان تشرح لي النص باكمله ثم تشرح لي الاية المقصودة حتى تتبين الرؤية كما تقول *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *نعم ويوجد ايضا بعض البشر الذين يمارسون الجنس مع اقربائهم ايضا و يلس الحيوانات فقط
> المسالة ليست للتعميم و اضرب لك مثل ابن داوود النبي الذي اغتصب اخته
> 
> اما بخصوص الاية في كتاب مرقس
> فبما انك تعرف النص باكلمه اتمنى منك ان تشرح لي النص باكمله ثم تشرح لي الاية المقصودة حتى تتبين الرؤية كما تقول *



*عزيزى نحن لا نتحدث عن الجرائم, بل عن المقبول والمرفوض فى الإنسان ضميريا, فحتى من يغتصب أخته فهو يكون متعبا "ضميريا", أما الكلب, على سبيل المثال, فأنه قد يمارس الجنس مع أمه كأمر طبيعى

ما هو هذا الضمير وكيف تم وضعه داخل الإنسان

ضع لى النص الذى تريد أن نوضحه لك, فنحن جميعا تحت أمرك 

لكن أجبنى على سؤالى أيضاً*


----------



## youhnna (16 أبريل 2010)

*الاخ ملحد جميل جدا
انت ملحد لاتؤمن باالله ولكى تؤمن عايزة يجى يكلمك
طيب انت كلمته ولا عايز تتكلم عليه
يقول بولس الرسول يوجد جسدانيون ويوجد روحانيون
انت تغالط روحك كى تعيش حسب احتياجات الجسد
كل رودودك فلسفات رد عليها كثيرون فليس انت الملحد الوحيد
ان كنت تناقش كباحث يريد الايمان فهذا جيد
وان كنت تناقش للجدال وابداء رايك فلاتستهلك نفسك والاخرين معك*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عزيزى نحن لا نتحدث عن الجرائم, بل عن المقبول والمرفوض فى الإنسان ضميريا, فحتى من يغتصب أخته فهو يكون متعبا "ضميريا", أما الكلب, على سبيل المثال, فأنه قد يمارس الجنس مع أمه كأمر طبيعى
> ما هو هذا الضمير وكيف تم وضعه داخل الإنسان
> ضع لى النص الذى تريد أن نوضحه لك, فنحن جميعا تحت أمرك
> لكن أجبنى على سؤالى أيضاً*



كيف حكمت على الذي يعتصب اخته يكون متعبا ضميريا ؟؟؟ 
هناك العديد من الحالات التي يمارس فيها الجسن مع اقربائهم دون ان يحسوا باي ذنب 
مرة قرات عن الماني تزوج ابنته و انجبا الذرية و احبا يعضها حبا قويا كحب الرجل للمراة و ليس حب الاب لابنته و في نهاية المطاف ماتا و هم يحبان بعضهما دون ان يحسا باي ذنب 
بخصوص النص ساضعه فورا 



> الاخ ملحد جميل جدا
> انت ملحد لاتؤمن باالله ولكى تؤمن عايزة يجى يكلمك
> طيب انت كلمته ولا عايز تتكلم عليه
> يقول بولس الرسول يوجد جسدانيون ويوجد روحانيون
> ...



*انا كلمته اتذكر سابقا قلت له يا رب هل انت موجود اذن اين انت ؟؟ طبعا لا جواب لانني كنت احدث الوهم الذي هو غير موجود
ثم اين هي الردود على اقاويلي احب ان اقراها حتى ارى الردود عليها 
والان سننتقل للنص الانجيلي *

[q-bible]    14 ا*خيرا ظهر للاحد عشر وهم متكئون ووبخ عدم ايمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم لانهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام. 15 وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها. 16 من آمن واعتمد خلص.ومن لم يؤمن يدن. 17 وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين.يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. 18 يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون*[/q-bible]


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> كيف حكمت على الذي يعتصب اخته يكون متعبا ضميريا ؟؟؟
> هناك العديد من الحالات التي يمارس فيها الجسن مع اقربائهم دون ان يحسوا باي ذنب
> مرة قرات عن الماني تزوج ابنته و انجبا الذرية و احبا يعضها حبا قويا كحب الرجل للمراة و ليس حب الاب لابنته و في نهاية المطاف ماتا و هم يحبان بعضهما دون ان يحسا باي ذنب
> [/b][/size][/q-bible]



*عزيزى أنت تضع قصص صبيانية لتهرب من الأجابة

هل يمكنك أن تمارس الجنس مع أمك دون أن تتعب ضميريا ؟*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عزيزى أنت تضع قصص صبيانية لتهرب من الأجابة
> 
> هل يمكنك أن تمارس الجنس مع أمك دون أن تتعب ضميريا ؟*



*لا فانا ارفض ذلك بالاساس 
وانا لا اضع لك قصص صبيانية بل حقيقة 
ثم ما الهدف من سؤالك بالمختصر 

اتمنى ان ترى النص الانجيلي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *لا فانا ارفض ذلك بالاساس
> *



*ترفض ذلك لأن ضميرك يمنعك من قبول ذلك

نعم أم لا

لا تتعجل, فسأصل بك للأجابة*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ترفض ذلك لأن ضميرك يمنعك من قبول ذلك
> 
> نعم أم لا
> 
> لا تتعجل, فسأصل بك للأجابة*



*ارفض ذلك ليس لان ضميري يمنعني فانا اصلا لا احب القيام بذلك 
قلت لك هناك اناس كثيرين يحبون ذلك و لا يحسون باي تانيب ضمير بعد ذلك
على فكرة ارفض حتى الممارسة مع بنات عمي و بنات خالي و اعتبر ان الامر سيان  *


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2010)

يُنقلى الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2010)

الأخ مـلـحـد،
لا يوجد شئ قي العقيدة المسيحية اسمه اؤمن او تموت.
العقيدة المسيحية مبنية على الخلاص الذي قدمه المسيح لكل م يؤم به و بعمله الكفاري، فم يؤم له ضما الخلاص. اما م لا يؤمن فستقع عليه الدينونة، اي سيحاسبه الله حسب افعاله و أعماله.
بمعنى ان العقاب الذي ستُدان عليه هو بسبب أعمالك و ليس بعدم إيمانك بالمسيح.
تستطيع ان لا تؤمن بالمسيح و تجتاز الدينونة ان كت كامل و بلا خطيئة، لكن الحياة ارتنا انه فعلاً لا يوجد احد بار و بلا خطيئة. و بالتالي إن كنت خاطئ، فعقابك بسبب خطيئتك و ليس بعدم إيمانك. الإيمان ضمان.

أتمنى ان تترك العناد قليلاً و تحاول ان تفهم.


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *ارفض ذلك ليس لان ضميري يمنعني فانا اصلا لا احب القيام بذلك
> قلت لك هناك اناس كثيرين يحبون ذلك و لا يحسون باي تانيب ضمير بعد ذلك
> على فكرة ارفض حتى الممارسة مع بنات عمي و بنات خالي و اعتبر ان الامر سيان  *



*وعدم محبة ذلك أملاه عليك ضميرك

إنك لم تتعلمه, ولم يمليه عليك أى تعاليم دينية 

فالطفل الصغير الذى مازال فى دور الحضانة لديه ضمير يؤنبه عندما يسرق قطعة حلوى صغيرة

ثم دعنا نحدد سبب وجودك معنا

هل لتجد حلول لأمور ترى أنك بحاجة لمعرفتها 

أم لأستعراض أراء نقلتها من هنا وهناك وسقطت فيها واستهواك هذا الأمر

إن كان المبرر الأول هو سبب وجودك معنا, فسنكمل مشوارنا معك

أما إن كان المبرر هو السبب الثانى فنحن ليس لدينا وقت لنضيعه معك

لذا ينبغى تحديد سبب وجودك معنا وعليك بالإلتزام بما ستتعهد به*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

العذاب و الجحيم لا يقوم بهم الله لاجل التعذيب

انها حاله انفصال و ابتعاد عن الله اولا 

و الانفصال هو العذاب

ان تحرم نفسك ممن احبك و يهتم بامرك هو العذاب بعينه

و شكرا


----------



## youhnna (16 أبريل 2010)

*الاخ ملحد
ان كنت لاتؤمن بوجود الله فماذا يهمك ان كان يلقى فى النار او لايلقى...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأخ مـلـحـد،
> لا يوجد شئ قي العقيدة المسيحية اسمه اؤمن او تموت.
> العقيدة المسيحية مبنية على الخلاص الذي قدمه المسيح لكل م يؤم به و بعمله الكفاري، فم يؤم له ضما الخلاص. اما م لا يؤمن فستقع عليه الدينونة، اي سيحاسبه الله حسب افعاله و أعماله.
> بمعنى ان العقاب الذي ستُدان عليه هو بسبب أعمالك و ليس بعدم إيمانك بالمسيح.
> ...


*
طيب عزيزي ما فهمت من كلامك ان من يؤمن لن يدان و المؤمن سيرث الحياة الابدية
لكن لم يجب ان اؤمن ؟؟؟ انا ارفض الايمان من اجل الايمان
ان كان توما و الذي حسب اقوال الانجيل عاش مع المسيح و عاين بنفسه المعجزات ثم تشكك و طلب الادلة قد تشكك فلم لا يجب ان اشتكك انا ايضا و اطلب ادلة مثله و ارى الرب او على الاقل اكلمه و يبين لي نفسه لكي احس به كما احس بالاشياء الاخرى الحقيقة 

ثم ان المسيح سيقدم لي الخلاص على ماذا ؟؟
انا لم اخطئ ما ذنبي انا ولدت من بشر و كبرت و ترعرت عادي فاي خطيئة ارتكبت تسحتق ان يموت فيها الاله لخلاصي ؟؟ انا ارفض عقيدة الخلاص  التراجيدية الحزينة هذه

ثم تقول يا عزيزي ان الايمان ضمان 
انا اقول ان المفروض ان يكون العكس ان يكون التشكك هو الضمان فهل يرضي الرب الايمان القائم على تصديق الغيبيات بدل التاكد من الاشياء ؟؟؟ *


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وعدم محبة ذلك أملاه عليك ضميرك
> إنك لم تتعلمه, ولم يمليه عليك أى تعاليم دينية
> فالطفل الصغير الذى مازال فى دور الحضانة لديه ضمير يؤنبه عندما يسرق قطعة حلوى صغيرة
> ثم دعنا نحدد سبب وجودك معنا
> ...


*انا لا استعرض اي اراء كل ما اكتبه هو ما يراود افكاري
سبب وجودي هنا هو الجدل البناء و الحوار المثتمر الذي يؤدي الى نتائج يتفق عليها الجميع فلم انت متضايق من وجودي هنا ؟؟ 
*


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *الاخ ملحد
> ان كنت لاتؤمن بوجود الله فماذا يهمك ان كان يلقى فى النار او لايلقى...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ن*عم لانه لا يوجد رب بحسب قناعاتي و لا توجد جنة و لا جحيم 
ما يهمني هو معرفة آراكم حول عقائدكم و الهكم الفرضيين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> ن*عم لانه لا يوجد رب بحسب قناعاتي و لا توجد جنة و لا جحيم
> ما يهمني هو معرفة آراكم حول عقائدكم و الهكم الفرضيين *



*أنظر يا فتى

معرفة ارائنا ليست بحاجة لحوار, فالأنترنت ممتلئة بها

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *
> سبب وجودي هنا هو الجدل البناء و الحوار المثتمر الذي يؤدي الى نتائج يتفق عليها الجميع
> *



*ليس لدينا وقت للجدل, وقدمنا لك أجابة تساؤلك *


----------



## مـلـحـد (16 أبريل 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليس لدينا وقت للجدل, وقدمنا لك أجابة تساؤلك *



*في الواقع لم تقدم اي اجابة 
فما قاله الاخ ماي روك ان الايمان ضمان من الدينونة ليس ما قاله الاخ يوحنا ان من لم يؤمن سيرمى في النار 
ثم اعذرني لك الوقت لنقد الاسلام و خرافات الاسلام ؟؟ و ترفض ان تناقش في دينك
مايوجد بالانترنيت لا يجيب على تساؤلاتي فانا اريد النقاش *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

*



وهكذا خلق الله الإنسان وكان قصده أن يبقى في غير فساد. أما البشر فإذ احتقروا التفكير في الله ورفضوه، وفكروا في الشر وابتدعوه لأنفسهم كما أشرنا أولاً، فقد حكم عليهم بحكم الموت الذي سبق إنذارهم به، ومن ذلك الحين لم يبقوا بعد كما خُلقوا، بل إن أفكارهم قادتهم إلى الفساد ومَلَك عليهم الموت. لأن تعدي الوصية أعادهم إلى حالتهم الطبيعية، حتى أنهم كما وُجِدوا من العدم هكذا أيضًا بالضرورة يلحقهم الفناء بمرور الزمن.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
القديس اثناسيوس*​*
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

> ـ فإن كانوا وهم في الحالة الطبيعية ـ حالة عدم الوجود، قد دعوا إلى الوجود بقوة *الكلمة* وتحننه، كان طبيعياً أن يرجعوا إلى ما هو غير موجود (أى العدم)، عندما فقدوا كل معرفة بالله. لأن كل ما هو شر فهو عدم، وكل ما هو خير فهو موجود ولأنهم حصلوا على وجودهم من الله الكائن، لذلك كان لابد أن يُحرموا إلى الأبد، من الوجود. وهذا يعني انحلالهم وبقائهم في الموت والفساد (الفناء).


 
اسفه لاني لم اضع المقطعين ورا بعض لعدم وجود خاصيه تعديل المواضيع عندي

هذه كلمات رائعه للقديس اثناسيوس عن معني الانفصال عن الله و لماذا يعذبك اذن

هذه كلمات قديمه جدا من كتاب تجسد الكلمه

و ليست كوبي و بيست لتوضيح مصدر كلامي

و شكرا


----------



## antonius (16 أبريل 2010)

*



الايمان بالنسبة لي هو تصديق الهلاوس و تصديق ما لا دليل له 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدو انك لم تفهم سؤالي...
نحن ايماننا مبني على اساس...هو المحبة....
الانجيل يقول ان الله محبة....
الملحد...او اي "مادي" بشكل عام....لا يعرف ولا يعترف بشيء اسمه "محبة" او حب! فهو عندك ايضا هلوسة وغير موجود!! 
ومن هنا....فانا آتي من مبدأ تصديقي بامور "غير مادية" وامور antimatter  وغيرها...انت...لا تستطيع ان تحكم على "ايمان" اساساً! لانه عندك غير موجود وغير الموجود لا يمكنك ان تحكم عليه..ليس لك ان تنفي او تثيت ما لا تستطيع فحصه....
صح؟ فمبدأك مبني على "جهلك" وبالتالي "رفضك" المبني على جهلك بالله...بالمحبة!! وعدم اعترافك بوجودها اساساً الذي تعلله بجهلك بها....حلقة مفرغة!
اما "التصديق الاعمى" فهو ابعد ما يكون عنا...!!! ثِق لو كان هناك من يحصي شكوكي وضعفي لانهكته الارقام!! 




طبعا اعلم معنى المحبة و انا محب للناس و البشرية و بالعكس الملحد هو اشد المحبين للبشرية لانه يعلم انه سيعيش حياة واحدة و سيحاول ان يتمتع فيها قدر المستطاع هو و باقي الناس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا نسبي! فقد يجد الملحد متعته في تقتيل البشر...(والذي لا مانع اخلاقي عند الملحد عنه)...كما حصل عند هتلر وستالين ومن شابههم...
لا يوجد اساس اخلاقي ابداً!! 
تتمتع بالحياة ولو كان على حساب تدميرها!! 
...
نحن نتمتع بالحياة ولكن لدينا مبادئ واخلاق ...هناك معيار يحدد..هناك absolute moral


*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

*



لو كان هناك من يحصي شكوكي وضعفي لانهكته الارقام!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وانا كذلك*

*علي فكره كتابنا المقدس ينهي عن الخرافات في المواضع الاتيه و هي كثيره*


 
تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 4 وَلاَ يُصْغُوا إِلَى خُرَافَاتٍ وَأَنْسَابٍ لاَ حَدَّ لَهَا، تُسَبِّبُ مُبَاحَثَاتٍ دُونَ بُنْيَانِ اللهِ الَّذِي فِي الإِيمَانِ. 




 تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 7 وَأَمَّا الْخُرَافَاتُ الدَّنِسَةُ الْعَجَائِزِيَّةُ فَارْفُضْهَا، وَرَوِّضْ نَفْسَكَ لِلتَّقْوَى. 

*


 تيموثاوس 2 الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 فَيَصْرِفُونَ مَسَامِعَهُمْ عَنِ الْحَقِّ، وَيَنْحَرِفُونَ إِلَى الْخُرَافَاتِ. *




 تيطس الأصحاح 1 العدد 14 لاَ يُصْغُونَ إِلَى خُرَافَاتٍ يَهُودِيَّةٍ وَوَصَايَا أُنَاسٍ مُرْتَدِّينَ عَنِ الْحَقِّ. 



*بطرس 2 الأصحاح 1 العدد 16 لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَتْبَعْ خُرَافَاتٍ مُصَنَّعَةً إِذْ عَرَّفْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَمَجِيئِهِ، بَلْ قَدْ كُنَّا مُعَايِنِينَ عَظَمَتَهُ. *


سلام


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *طيب عزيزي ما فهمت من كلامك ان من يؤمن لن يدان و المؤمن سيرث الحياة الابدية*
> *لكن لم يجب ان اؤمن ؟؟؟ انا ارفض الايمان من اجل الايمان*
> *ان كان توما و الذي حسب اقوال الانجيل عاش مع المسيح و عاين بنفسه المعجزات ثم تشكك و طلب الادلة قد تشكك فلم لا يجب ان اشتكك انا ايضا و اطلب ادلة مثله و ارى الرب او على الاقل اكلمه و يبين لي نفسه لكي احس به كما احس بالاشياء الاخرى الحقيقة *




توما لم يُشكك بحقيقة وجود المسيح او حياته او معجزاته، توما شكك للحظة بأن لمسيح قام من الموت و طلب ان يرى بعينه و هذا شئ طبيعي لان قيامته من الموت شئ مهول. 
فلكي تحصل على الكفارة، عليك ان تؤمن بها و بوجودها و بفعاليتها، ليكن تأثيرها في حياتك. الله لا يفرض نفسه ولا خططه على البشر. الله قدم الحل و لنا حرية الإختيار.





> *ثم ان المسيح سيقدم لي الخلاص على ماذا ؟؟*
> *انا لم اخطئ ما ذنبي انا ولدت من بشر و كبرت و ترعرت عادي فاي خطيئة ارتكبت تسحتق ان يموت فيها الاله لخلاصي ؟؟ انا ارفض عقيدة الخلاص التراجيدية الحزينة هذه*




المسيح قدم لنا الخلاص عن خطايانا. فنحن خطاة و اثامنا ملأت حياتنا و حتاج من يحمل عنا هذا الثقل.
إن كنت بار و خالي من الخطيئة، فهنيئاً لك. لكن صراحة لا أقعتد إن بار او خالي من الخطيئة بسبب افكارك و كلماتك التي عبرت عنها في الموضوع.




> *ثم تقول يا عزيزي ان الايمان ضمان *
> *انا اقول ان المفروض ان يكون العكس ان يكون التشكك هو الضمان فهل يرضي الرب الايمان القائم على تصديق الغيبيات بدل التاكد من الاشياء ؟؟؟ *




أعتقد أنك بدأت بالتخريف. عمر التشكيك لم يكن ضمان لشئ، حتى في الحياة العلمية الأكاديمية، الشك هو مجرد شك ولا ضمان فيه!

تعال و اسمع ما هو الإيمان بالمنظور المسيحي: وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى. 


ربنا يهديك.


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *في الواقع لم تقدم اي اجابة *
> *فما قاله الاخ ماي روك ان الايمان ضمان من الدينونة ليس ما قاله الاخ يوحنا ان من لم يؤمن سيرمى في النار *


 
يا اما انك جديد في الحوارات يا اما انك تستقصد الكذب و اللعب بالكلام.
انا قلت ان الله لن يُعاقبك بسبب عدم ايمانك، بل سيُعاقبك على أفعالك و خطاياك. الإيمان ضمان من الدينونة، و بدونه ستقع تحتها انك خاطئ.


----------



## antonios123 (16 أبريل 2010)

عزيزتي ملحد
سلام و نعمة ونور
لم اعتاد ان ادخل المنتدى كثيرا او دائما ولم اجادل في اي من هذه الأمور
لكن صدقيني/صدقني وقفت أمام سؤالك(ليس شك في ربي والهي او ايمان بانكارك) لكن وقفت متأملا فيما تقولين و متأملا في شخصيتك الطيبة المحبة لله و ("المشتاقة اليه و إلي معرفته") و الخوف من افكارك و اعمالك فانت تنكري وجود الله لكن من وجهة نظري تخافيه ولا تستطيعي ان تجزمي 100% ان الله غير موجود (لا اريد النقاش في هذه النقطة لكن تأملي مع نفسك و تحدثي مع الله "حتي وانت غير مؤمنة به_معلش جايز اكون مجنون وبخرف لكن اعملي زي ما بقولك و اصرخي و اتكلمي معاه و هو مش هيسيبك_ جايز نكون احنا مش حاسين بربنا وشكاكين ومش عايزينه!!! لكن هو مش مثلنا نحن البشر الضعفاء الشكاكين الخطاة (هو حاسس بيك و بيا بصفة خاصة لكل واحد) مثل الأب الحنون) 

‏
انت بتسألي (لماذا سيرميني الله في النار?)
طيب يا حبيبتي هو فين ربنا اللي هيرميكي ف النار دة? هو مش انت مؤمنة بعدم وجوده?!
احب اقولك طالما انت سألتي نفسك كدة و وقفتي امام بعض ايات الانجيل (و تفاعلتي معاها)يبقي انت مش ملحدة ولا كافرة لأ انت بدأتي تضعي رجلك علي الطريق و انا متأكد تماما لو بجد بتبحثي عن ربنا ((اذا انت مشيت خطوة ربنا هيمشي 1000 خطوة واكتر)) 
عارفة انت بتفكريني بمين ??! اقولك اقري معايا كدة في سفر التكوين في الكتاب المقدس لما قايين قتل اخوه هابيل قال

‏"‏"ذنبي اعظم من ان يحتمل انك(الله) طردتني اليوم عن وجه الأرض ومن وجهك اختفي واكون تائها و هاربا في الارض فيكون "كل من وجدني يقتلني")
قال قايين كل من وجدني يقتلني مع العلم ان الأرض لم يكن فيها الا إدم و حواء و قايين و هابيل فمن الذي سيقتلك يا قايين ?!?! فليس غيرك بعد ان قتلت اخيك يا قايين
اذا هابيل يعلم انه لا احد يوجد معه و لكن يشك في ان يقتل لأنه قتل و اخطأ في حق الله قبل اخيه الانسان
و انت هكذا تؤمنين بعدم وجود الله ولكنك يصيبك القلق من ان كل من لا يؤمن به ينال العذاب الأبدي (اعتقد ان هذا هو عمل الروح القدس حولك "انا اؤمن بذلك" و انت انسان يستجيب لهذا العمل ولو لبعض الشئ) هذا القلق و الشك لن ينتهي مادمت حية لأن عمل الله لن ينتهي ابدا فينا و حولنا
عندما يخاف انسان أو يساوره الشك من شئ معين يحاول ان يتجنبه بكل الطرق ه هذا في حالتك فأنت تقلقين من العقاب وان تكوني علي خطأ فكانت خطوتك هي ان تناقشي و تحاولي ان تعرفي الله
لكن صدقيني وبكل يقين المناقشات والمجادلات بحد ذاتها والحديث عن الله لن يوصلك الي الله لكن من يوصلك الي الله هو الله نفسه والله نفسه هو "المسيح نفسه" يعني ممكن تسمعي الله بعدة طرق و اقواها "الكتاب المقدس" مثلما جعلك تقفين امام بعض الآيات سيجعلك تؤمنين بالله (لا تسأليني كيف? اختبري انت ذلك واخبريني) فمن وجهة نظري انه ليس مضرا ان قرأتي في الكتاب المقدس ولو 10 دقائق فقط يوميا 
لما قال الكتاب ان من لا يؤمن بالمسيح(الله الاب الحنون الخالق المحب للبشر صاحب كل الفضل علي كل واحد منا الذي مات و صلب من اجل ان يحمل خطايانا و معاصينا .....) يلقي في بحيرة النار اعطانا ايضا  الحياة التي نحياها لكي نتجنب هذه العاقبة واعطانا حياة يسوع وكلام الله (مع العلم ان بحيرة النار هذه ليست لنا نحن البشر لكنها لابليس عدو الله) و معني ان من لا يؤمن بالمسيح فقد انكر عمل الله و رفض الله واتبع ابليس ""وكل من اتبع احد يتبعه"" فمن يرفض المسيح يقبل الشيطان والشيطان نهايته بحيرة النار والبعد عن الله
راجعي معايا كدة قصة قايين وهابيل. مكتوب (فقال الرب لقايين: لماذا اغتظت? ولماذا سقط وجهك? إن احسنت أفلا رفع? وإن لم تحسن فعند الباب خطية رابضة وإليك اشتياقها وانت تسود عليها) يعني الله حب يحميه ينقذه من الخطية ومن الشيطان وقال له خلي بالك في تفكير شرير وابليس بيحاول يسيطر عليك(ان يقتل اخيه) فكان من المفروض ان يفكر قايين في هذا الكلام و يتجنب الشر
كذلك الله ارسل لنا و قال من لا يؤمن بالمسيح يذهب حيث يذهب ابليس فمن المفروض ان نفكر كيف نتجنب هذا الشر ونفكر في من هو المسيح وكيف اتجنب تلك النهاية المؤلمة فمن الطبيعي ان الانسان الذي ورث مرضا (وراثيا) من ابيه ان يبحث عن العلاج ولا يبكي ويشكي من مرضه (اعتقد انك تبحثي عن العلاج. اطلبيه من الله نفسه وحتي لو انت غير مؤمنة بيه فهو القادر علي كل شئ وهو العالم بما في قلبي وقلبك ويبحث هو عنا قبل ان نبحث نحن عنه)
اريد ان الفت انتباهك لشئ مهم::
‏(عندما يلتحق احد الطلبة بالمدرسة او الجامعة فيجب علين ان يجتهد ويذاكر حتي ينجح و يستمر في التقدم لكن اذا لم يذاكر فبالتالي رسب في الامتحانات واستمر كذلك فلابد ان يترك الدراسة(وهذه قوانين الدراسة) لأنه لم يكن كالباقين المجتهدين وبالتالي من الذي اخرجه من الجامعة??? اكيد هو الذي طرح نفسه خارجها لأنه لم ينجح ) كذلك نحن اذا لم نؤمن بالهنا و خالقنا صاحب الفضل علينا ولم نجاهد في حفظ وصاياه ومحبته فمن الطبيعي انه لا يجب ان تستمر حياتنا معه فنحن لم نؤمن به
""فنحن""" نطرح انفسنا في بحيرة النار (نختار مصيرنا)
ولابد ان تعلمي الآتي:
ليست أعمالنا هي التي تحمينا من بحيرة النار و تغفر لنا خطايانا وتجعلنا ابرارا امام الله وليس ايضا ايماننا او حياتنا الصالحة_ان جاز التعبير_ و لا شئ الا دم يسوع الطاهر دم الإله المحب للبشر(هذا ليس قصة تراجيديا و حزينة كما تعتقدين لكنه حقيقة) لكن (ايماننا العامل بالمحبة) يجعلنا مستحقين ان ننال الخلاص بيسوع المسيح
ايماني واعمالي وحبي لربي جعلني مستحق انا الحقير ان انال الغفران بدم يسوع
فانا وانت امامنا اختيار واحد (الايمان بالله او...) اذا انا الذي اختار بنفسي مصيري الأخير(ملكوت الله او بحيرة ال..)
السيد المسيح قال "انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" فالمسيح هو طريقنا وحياتنا فاذا لم نؤمن به فكيف نصل الي الله وكيف نعيش معه
الله لن تعرفيه بالكلام عنه او العقل فقط بل بالقلب ايضا لن تريه بالعين فقط بل بالقلب اولا ثم بالعين
اذا كان توما شك فهو لم يشك في وجود الله او كان ملحدا لكنه شك في قيامة المسيح من الأموات
ولكن ليس كل التلاميذ شكوا
توما قال (إن لم ابصر في يديه أثر المسامير وأضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير واضع يدي في جنبه لا أؤمن) ورغم كل ذلك لم يغضب الله من شكه بل ظهر مرة اخري للتلاميذ من اجل ايمان توما وقال له(ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا)
كذلك انت اذا شكيت في الله فهو يريدك مؤمنة وهو قادر ان يظهر لك في قلبك وقادر ايضا ان يريكي مجده
اطلبي منه بكل قلبك وبدون رياء وهو ابونا كلنا ويحبك ويريدك كما احب واراد توما الذي صرخ بألوهية يسوع
وايضا اعلمي ان الايمان ليس مجرد فكرة بل حياة واعمال تعبر عنه
اطلبي من الله الايمان


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> ن*عم لانه لا يوجد رب بحسب قناعاتي و لا توجد جنة و لا جحيم *
> *ما يهمني هو معرفة آراكم حول عقائدكم و الهكم الفرضيين *


 
الى هنا ينتهى حوارنا معك.
بذلنا الجهد و الوقت معك لكي نرد على تساؤلاتك و نوضح لك وجهة نظرنا، بكل ادب و بكل إحترام، فعلى الأقل عليك ان تظهر امتنانك و غحترامك للمكان الذي استضافك.
ليس من حقك ان تصف الهنا و عقيدتنا بالافتراضية، هذا تعدي لن نسمح به.

إن اردت الحوار في امور اخرى مستقبلاً، عليك مراعاة مشاعرنا و ايماننا قبل ان تتلفظ بأي كلمات جارحة

يُغلق


----------

